# June 14th BMQ Training



## DDX (28 Apr 2014)

Is anyone else going on the 14th?


----------



## Traintosucceed (28 Apr 2014)

I'm waiting on my call, but thanks for the post. At least now I know there's another BMQ date. Comgradulations.


----------



## kylepenn (2 May 2014)

DDX said:
			
		

> Is anyone else going on the 14th?


What trade are you going for?


----------



## Treemoss (2 May 2014)

Says in his Sig, but Aircraft Structures Technician.


----------



## DDX (4 May 2014)

I'm in A.C.I.S.S.


----------



## Pinggew (4 May 2014)

You mean the 16th of June? The 14th is a saturday.  Assuming you meant the 16th ill be there at that BMQ.


----------



## Rohandro (5 May 2014)

Ill be there as well for artillery


----------



## Pinggew (5 May 2014)

Just curious who else will be attending June 16th BMQ. I will be there for Marine Engineer.


----------



## Rohandro (5 May 2014)

Ill be there as well for artillery


----------



## yournamehere (6 May 2014)

Will be there for ACISS.

Excited!


----------



## yournamehere (7 May 2014)

Leaving home June 14. BMQ June 16.

ACISS


----------



## DDX (7 May 2014)

Ya we start the 16th but they want us there on the 14th for tours and to get use to the atmosphere, see you guys there.


----------



## Pinggew (7 May 2014)

Assuming all of you are there for the English course?


----------



## DDX (8 May 2014)

Yep.


----------



## MP_Parent (12 May 2014)

I will be there too, but on the french platoon!


----------



## Rohandro (21 May 2014)

Anyone else nervous? I feel like the 16th cant get here fast enough


----------



## Pinggew (21 May 2014)

You're not the only one. Wish I could fast forward time, get my career started!


----------



## sunny1994 (21 May 2014)

You guys should start watching and try to finish some TV shows such as game of thrones, breaking bad, etc. that will probably make the time go by faster, haha.


----------



## yournamehere (21 May 2014)

Im not so much nervous, as I am anxious. I am as ready, and prepared as I can be.

I have 7 days of work left, and a little time to spend with my wife and kids before I fly out east.

Im trying to plow through as much Community as I can before I go. 75% through season 2.

Cool. Cool, cool, cool.


----------



## Pinggew (21 May 2014)

Community is a great show! I have been watching suits and some white collar. Pretty good shows, plus I watch the odd movie here and there. Gotta love Netflix.


----------



## Rohandro (21 May 2014)

LOL the only reason my weeks go by is because Im waiting for the next episode of game of thrones


----------



## DDX (23 May 2014)

Lol, I'm just passing the time with law and order. But I know what you mean guys I wish I were there now.


----------



## Epp12 (24 May 2014)

You guys have my old staff, they just graduated us on may 15th. Basic is a
Great experience


----------



## pvtLawson (26 May 2014)

Jealous of you all, going in friday to reapply. I kept putting it off more and more, well enough is enough! Good luck from all of you though!


----------



## Mike92 (9 Jun 2014)

I'll be there on the 14th, but I dont think it officially starts until the 16th. I'm going for Boatswain. Can't wait!


----------



## Pinggew (10 Jun 2014)

That is true! ^ we will all be there on the 14th though! Nice to see another navy!


----------

